

Ask HN: Anyone else stuck? - open

I posted a thread on here not too long ago: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2621743<p>Some replied and wanted to reach out. More than half never followed up. Was curious if anyone else is stuck and wanted to connect and brainstorm. Read original thread for reference. My email is in my profile.
======
phektus
I'm stuck and a bit unmotivated to create new things. I just busy myself
brushing up on my maths ATM, because I'm interested in machine learning, but
can't understand the concepts needed to formulate even the most basic of the
applications. I'm also in between jobs, and honestly I don't want to be an
employee anymore and just work on my own niche website/app, but I lack the
ideas that I think will make good enough money to support family.

~~~
open
Yeah, I'm just picking up new programming languages, learning hardware, and
doing various other things at the moment for the sake of learning and mostly
just to kill time. I don't have the financial woes anymore but I can
understand where you're coming from. There are actually plenty of ideas to
make money but that isn't a motivational factor for me. I just want to work on
something I personally find exciting.

------
open
Linky: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2621743>

